# TCF Store still advertising Free Series 2 Plus $20



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I posted about this back in October, the TCF store advertises a Free Series 2 + $20 back, but the link doesn't work and dumps you to a "Fatal Error".

I was told they were temporarily out of stock.

Still that ad is advertised but it can't be bought, what's the scoop??


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Now that I'm looking at it, is this store being maintained? It still shows a Toshiba HD DVD player that's been discontinued for a year, and the TV selection seems pretty out of data....


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Darn, I knew I should have stuck with my first guess! I could have won that Harmony 880 remote.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I asked for it to be updated. When the economy went south, so did the store. You may be the only guy browsing there (again).


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Oh well, ok, I check from time to time to support the forum.. (I bought my series 3 from the tcf store)...

I can stop looking.....


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I never knew there was a store...


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

So was looking for a new TiVo and see the TCF Store still in Quicklinks, but apparently it is gone.

Why on earth is this still linked in quicklinks?


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

Hmmm... I thought the TiVo store was when Bott owned this place ?


Its not in my Quicklinks ?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Really??


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> Really??


Nope, not for me either


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

It's still there if you view the forum in Purple or Green. It's been removed from Orange.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Ahh... lol!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Still there.


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

I sent a message to the powers that be
.. they should add Amazon links there so those who want to buy TiVos they get the support from the refer fee.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> Still there.


Can't AdBlock solve your issue?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Alfer said:


> Can't AdBlock solve your issue?


There are no ads, it just bug me that there is a quicklink that goes to something that hasn't existed for 5 years.


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

If everyone blocks their ads then no one is ever clicking thru to help support TCF.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Adam1115 is _not talking about ads. _ AdBlock has absolutely nothing to do with this.


----------

